# I found a little NC Twang (AKA Tony Alvarez is the man!)



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I really like the cigars Tony Alvarez makes. Every time something comes out for sale, I buy a bundle thinking this is probably the one I won't like in hopes of bringing my expectations down to earth. Unfortunately/fortunately, I've never been disappointed. Today was no different. I got my newest bundle from him and decided to fire one up ROTT while walking the dog.

The cigar starts with leather/spice/everything nice. Great way to start and I know I'm going to enjoy this cigar. However, about an inch in, honest to goodness there was twang. I know chemically what creates twang, but have never experienced it in a NC. It started out faint, but increased in intensity as the cigar progressed. CC claimed they taste like a cuban and I didn't believe because everyone makes those claims. However, it caught me WAY off guard. :faint:

I nubbed this bad boy and loved every minute of it. These cigars reminded me of are every bit as good as the custom rolled cubans I've had and some regular productions ones. Even if the twang wasn't there, it still would have been a great stick. Nice and medium, but delicious. There were complexities, flavor changes, everything. *All for about $1.25/stick shipped.* If I had more room, I'd dedicate an entire cooler tray to these. It smoked like a $6-$10 cigar IMHO.

You can call me crazy and that I'm losing my mind. No problem. However, I'm telling you, try them. Besides, CC allows you to smoke 3 and if you don't like them, send 'em back. Here's the link. Not sure how long they'll be on special, but a bundle for $30 shipped, how can you go wrong?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

This is awesome! I've been wanting to try the Tony Alvarez Barber Poles but these sound awesome too! I might have to organize a group buy or something because I certainly don't have room for two bundles by any means! Thanks for the information Eric!


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll be honest-I've never heard of Mr. Alvarez's line, but the way you're talking it up, I might have to try it.

I'm always on the lookout for a solid, cheap smoke.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.

Looks like I will pick up a bundle.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I really liked the barber poles. I sent out 3 of them though so I need to buy a bundle, haha.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

BMack said:


> I really liked the barber poles. I sent out 3 of them though so I need to buy a bundle, haha.


Sounds like another possible group buy Brian haha! I think I'm going to wait until they are on sale and save $10 or so.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Sounds like another possible group buy Brian haha! I think I'm going to wait until they are on sale and save $10 or so.


The current price is the sale price. I don't think I've ever seen a bundle on CC for less than $25.

I think I'm going to go and smoke another. I'm already missing it.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

My apologies fellas. I posted the wrong link.

Try this one.

Price should come up as $25. Sorry about that.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Just got back in from smoking another one. Dog got another walk so everyone wins! 

Anyhow, smoked just as well. This one had a bit more spice and a bit less twang, but still a superb smoke. 

Also, the review on the sale page is not from me. Someone else enjoyed them, too.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Just got back in from smoking another one. Dog got another walk so everyone wins!
> 
> Anyhow, smoked just as well. This one had a bit more spice and a bit less twang, but still a superb smoke.
> 
> Also, the review on the sale page is not from me. Someone else enjoyed them, too.


Enough said.

Question:

Is there a cigar that this one resembles in flavor?


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> My apologies fellas. I posted the wrong link.
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> Price should come up as $25. Sorry about that.


Linky no workie. I guess the sale is over.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Sounds like another possible group buy Brian haha! I think I'm going to wait until they are on sale and save $10 or so.


I might just do a self-group buy and pick up a bundle for myself! I really like them for a nice, mild smoke. They aren't amazing but they're flavorful and not one bit of sour or bitter flavor!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Fury556 said:


> Linky no workie. I guess the sale is over.


Hmmm. It keeps popping up for me. Try this one.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

BKDW said:


> Enough said.
> 
> Question:
> 
> Is there a cigar that this one resembles in flavor?


Not that I recall. Both opened up with enough spice to be considered DPG range. However, after 1/2", that settles down a whole lot.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> Hmmm. It keeps popping up for me. Try this one.


Thanks Eric, that one works. :thumb:

ETA: lol, just tried the one you posted yesterday and it works now also. Their website must have been having issues yesterday and your link with correct the whole time.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Eric, is there any way to tell how long that sale will be on? I'm hoping till at least Friday.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Fury556 said:


> Eric, is there any way to tell how long that sale will be on? I'm hoping till at least Friday.


Don't really know. Basically they stay until a new email special sends. I never know when they will do that. This was for the superbowl, so I"m guessing it'll end soon. They may very well put out a Vday email tomorrow and close this one up.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Fury556 said:


> Linky no workie. I guess the sale is over.


*linkie do workie...me just go there..sale still on....must buy cigars(<sigh> so many cigars...so little time:violin*


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

you peaked my interest but I cant buy now my cigar $ is tied up waiting for Texas cigar festival tickets


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

mine just arrived, im smoking one as i type, im about 50% done with it, best $1.25 i have ever spent on a cigar, i have paid alot more for alot less. its not really a complex cigar, but its not one dimensional ether, great on the retrohale, wish i woulda got two bundles when i had the cash, but i didnt wanna get too many and not like them. not really tasting "cuban twang", but something similar, that is very faint, "non-cuban twang" maybe? lol. silly description, but its the best i can do, but this is just one cigar, there 24 more, and im sure i will get a few that are more "twangy", its a taste i hav not tasted before in other cigars, thats for sure. its going great with this kirin ichiban beer, burns alittle off, but not bad, and we could most likely chalk that up to me smoking it right from the box it shipped in.

the odd thing is its a bundle of 25 they sell them as, yet, it comes in a bundle of 20, and then 5 more in a zip lock bag, at first i thought they sent some tag alongs, til i counted.... twice. no complaints, just an observation. considering there price, and that i have 24 left, im going to try the cigar whetting thing out on these, and depending on what is happending with RMR and if this deal is still going on, i might buy a bundle or two more when my wifes check comes in in a week and a half, great smoke for the price, i recommend these to anyone looking for a budget or daily cigar.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Tony rolls some very nice Lanceros too. A Little on the mild side (current CC's stock) but great cigars none the less. He was a level 8 Torcedor in Cuba. I can see him becoming a major player in the cigar industry in the very near future, now that he is into blending his own sticks and owns his own factory in Nicaragua.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the review Blake.

Let us know how it finished up....Looking to pull the trigger.

Always on the lookout for good cheap smokes.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Tony rolls some very nice Lanceros too. A Little on the mild side (current CC's stock) but great cigars none the less. He was a level 8 Torcedor in Cuba. I can see him becoming a major player in the cigar industry in the very near future, now that he is into blending his own sticks and owns his own factory in Nicaragua.


i wonder why he isnt already, but im not complaining, if he gets big, these cigars might cost more! lol.... ima look to try the barber pole soon-ish, i hear good things about then as well.



BKDW said:


> Thanks for the review Blake.
> 
> Let us know how it finished up....Looking to pull the trigger.
> 
> Always on the lookout for good cheap smokes.


i got my monies worth from it, i didnt nub it or anything, but it did pretty good, like i said, its not very complex, but its not boring either, has a uniqueness to it that is very worth of my hour.

bottom line, pull the trigger now while there on sale, there worth the regular price by far, but if you can get it on sale, do it, dont wait and pay more, its a good daily smoke, but keep in mind its just that, a daily smoke, its not an opus or liberty by any means, just a good cigar.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Interesting take on the cigar. Thanks for the review and encouragement for others to try it.


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> i wonder why he isnt already, but im not complaining, if he gets big, these cigars might cost more! lol.... ima look to try the barber pole soon-ish, i hear good things about then as well.
> 
> i got my monies worth from it, i didnt nub it or anything, but it did pretty good, like i said, its not very complex, but its not boring either, has a uniqueness to it that is very worth of my hour.
> 
> bottom line, pull the trigger now while there on sale, there worth the regular price by far, but if you can get it on sale, do it, dont wait and pay more, its a good daily smoke, but keep in mind its just that, a daily smoke, its not an opus or liberty by any means, just a good cigar.


I also got a bundle yesterday and tried 2 cigars. Totally agree with what Blake said, flavor was good and unique, construction was great with double cap and it burned perfectly. Probably the best 1 dollar cigar I have ever tried.

I am going to try a couple more in a few weeks. IMHO these cigars should get much better with some age.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

What about the cutter, I saw one in the baggie.
$30 25 sticks, a cutter? 

Great pics.

I am tempted


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

Reino said:


> What about the cutter, I saw one in the baggie.
> $30 25 sticks, a cutter?
> 
> Great pics.
> ...


Yeah, got a cutter too. It's a single blade cutter and I would rather use a double blade cutter for a clean cut, but it's nice to have an extra cutter just in case.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Reino said:


> What about the cutter, I saw one in the baggie.
> $30 25 sticks, a cutter?
> 
> Great pics.
> ...





VinCigars said:


> Yeah, got a cutter too. It's a single blade cutter and I would rather use a double blade cutter for a clean cut, but it's nice to have an extra cutter just in case.


yep, free cutter, i agree with vincigars, im more of a double blade cutter type person, or a punch, but it seems pretty durable for what it is, havent tried it yet, im counting it as an emergency cutter, for when i cant find any of mine and dont wanna use a punch, the cool thing is, its a free cutter, with a lifetime warrently, crazy. i really like dealing with cuban crafters, these are the only cigars i have got from them, but my secret santa gave me there perfect cut 23 cutter, and that thing is amazing, does a damn fine job, its a good priced cutter, and it too comes with a lifetime warrenty, though i dont know how it comepares to xikar, i have heard its good.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

A free cutter with a lifetime warranty. Gotta love it.
I am still skeered to pull the trigger on these.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

My guess is they add it because the site says the bundle has 25 cigars, but really only has 20 in each. It is there way to say sorry for the mixup, but still give the 25 cigars they promised.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Reino said:


> A free cutter with a lifetime warranty. Gotta love it.
> I am still skeered to pull the trigger on these.


 just do it. lol. your doin the puff diet thing, so here is what you do, im sure you go through a fast food join once a week or so at least right (or did) just look at it like this: get these stogies, dont go to a fast food joint for two weeks, that way it works in the budget, and its good for your health, win win!



ekengland07 said:


> My guess is they add it because the site says the bundle has 25 cigars, but really only has 20 in each. It is there way to say sorry for the mixup, but still give the 25 cigars they promised.


could be, i wonder if after the sale, if they will change the number to 20, or if there gonna leave it at 25, do they not normally senda freebie cutter?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> could be, i wonder if after the sale, if they will change the number to 20, or if there gonna leave it at 25, do they not normally senda freebie cutter?


I've never received one like that and I order quite a few things from them.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> i wonder why he isnt already, but im not complaining, if he gets big, these cigars might cost more! lol.... ima look to try the barber pole soon-ish, i hear good things about then as well.


I think Berber and Salazar have him on the work program atm. He should come out soon.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> just do it. lol. your doin the puff diet thing, so here is what you do, im sure you go through a fast food join once a week or so at least right (or did) just look at it like this: get these stogies, dont go to a fast food joint for two weeks, that way it works in the budget, and its good for your health, win win!
> 
> I honestly have not had any fast food in 2 months, nada, nil, nothing!!!!!
> and I am still skeered.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Reino said:


> I honestly have not had any fast food in 2 months, nada, nil, nothing!!!!!
> and I am still skeered.


the worse that could happen is your out $30 and you have cigars for guests, or for when your too drunk to care what it tastes like, if you really really dont like them, post them for sale here at puff for $25 shipped, so your only out $10.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> the worse that could happen is your out $30 and you have cigars for guests, or for when your too drunk to care what it tastes like, if you really really dont like them, post them for sale here at puff for $25 shipped, so your only out $10.


Dude your cracking me up. I dont want another tupador for 25 sticks.
How about I pay you $20 for a fiver, so you will net $15 and your half way there for another bundle?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I am looking to buy a "daily" bundle tonight or tomorrow...

Would you go with these or a bundle of gran habano vintage 2002?

I like the 2002, but these things look interesting!

Jim


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Screw it, Im pulling the trigger on these, OP and Gibson have me sold on em!

Jim


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> I am looking to buy a "daily" bundle tonight or tomorrow...
> 
> Would you go with these or a bundle of gran habano vintage 2002?
> 
> ...


I have never tried these cigars and I am fond of the GH 2002 but over the past two years Jim has sent me few bargain (mostly when I whipped his rear in poker) sticks. And everytime he has been dead on with how good they are. The man has the ability to pick out 2 dollar sticks that are better than most 6-8 dollar ones. If he says they're good then I bet they are. I haven't tired these yet due to being a little low on funds but they are on the list.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks like I missed the sale on these, back up to $39.99. :-|


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Reino said:


> Dude your cracking me up. I dont want another tupador for 25 sticks.
> How about I pay you $20 for a fiver, so you will net $15 and your half way there for another bundle?


if you really wanna pay $5 a stick for a $1.80 stick... lol. then PM me. lol.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

got the bundle and tried one today, they are pretty good, even ROTT, just let it dried out for a couple hours.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Got mine yesterday, very fast! Im pretty close to them though. Anyways, gonna fire one up later this morning and see how it is.

I'll write back later.

Sticks look good though, thanks OP and Gibson for the recommend.

Jim


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

So I'm about an inch in and it's a very different cigar than what I'm used to. 

So far it's very "grassy" tasting. Never tasted that before, anyways I'm not loving it right now but well see where this goes. 

Pretty one noted, all I taste is wet grass...

I'll update after it's done

Jim


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> So I'm about an inch in and it's a very different cigar than what I'm used to.
> 
> So far it's very "grassy" tasting. Never tasted that before, anyways I'm not loving it right now but well see where this goes.
> 
> ...


very odd, mine had a hint of hay and grass, but just a hint, not overwelming at all, im interested in how it goes for you, and better yet, how your second one does.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok 2/3 in and the grass has disappeared, strength is up, and im getting the usual leather/cedar/ some coffee bean flavors I'm used to from more expensive smokes. 

I'm starting to really enjoy this now. 

A nice medium full smoke, let's see how she finishes


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

So I nubbed this cigar... It was actually really good after the first inch.

I don't think I've ever smoked a stick so low before. Took about an hour and a half. 

Good burn good draw and not complex but not one note either. 

A lot of cedar and leather flavor with just a hint of coffee bean flavor. Defi itely smokes like a more expensive stick. 

I wish I bought another bundle!

Thanks for the recommendation guys I'm happy I bought these for a daily smoke! Too bad I only have 24 days left of them!

Jim


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Not sure what you keep your humidor at, but if you let them dry out a bit or dry box them, it may take away the wet hay flavor. Can't guarantee it, but it might help.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks man I'm gonna dry box one tonight for tomorrows smoke. 

I work part time at an outdoor cigar shop so these sticks are perfect as I don't have to spend 5 bux a day to smoke!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks man I'm gonna dry box one tonight for tomorrows smoke.
> 
> I work part time at an outdoor cigar shop so these sticks are perfect as I don't have to spend 5 bux a day to smoke!


Very cool. I'll be curious how that one smokes for you.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea man I will be sure to post tomorrow!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks man I'm gonna dry box one tonight for tomorrows smoke.
> 
> I work part time at an outdoor cigar shop so these sticks are perfect as I don't have to spend 5 bux a day to smoke!


May I ask what the outdoor shop is called and its location? I see your im my area.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Im at the International Mall, next to Blue Martini and Cheesecake factory. Come say hi sometime!


Its only part time, so shoot me a PM if you plan on coming out and I'll see if Im gonna be there.

Jim


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

P.S. Cigars are being dry boxed right now


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I didn't even know there was a shop there. I live about 5 mins from the International plaza.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL, this is crazy, all the Tampa guys are here!

Its not really a shop. Its a kiosk.

They have a limited selection of sticks, cigarettes, etc...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a pretty cool kiosk. Not a huge selection, but the selection is good


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea I love the place!


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

I feel so left out... I need to move to Florida now... lol.

Wish I got a bundle while they were on sale. Anyone willing to part with a 5 or 10 of these? LMK I'd love to give them a try!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

TylerDurden said:


> I feel so left out... I need to move to Florida now... lol.
> 
> Wish I got a bundle while they were on sale. Anyone willing to part with a 5 or 10 of these? LMK I'd love to give them a try!


PM incoming.

*EDIT* Actually one is not incoming. I can't send you one since you are so new. I'll part with a 5er.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i will def have to check it out sometime, im not in that area too much anymore, but when i am i will let you know.



and yea, theres plenty of tampa folk here, oddly enough, i have only met one!


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> PM incoming.
> 
> *EDIT* Actually one is not incoming. I can't send you one since you are so new. I'll part with a 5er.


Haha. Yeah I gotta wait like 1 more day I think.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

TylerDurden said:


> Haha. Yeah I gotta wait like 1 more day I think.


shoot me a PM when you get access and I can hook you up


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got my package. WOW. This is the first stick I have smoked ROTT that actually tastes good. They are well constructed, look awesome and smell great. I missed the sale but it was worth the $40. I will be buying more of these for sure.

It's ok to leave the bundle in the cello right? It's just like the cello used on individual cigars correct?

:smoke:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Fury556 said:


> Just got my package. WOW. This is the first stick I have smoked ROTT that actually tastes good. They are well constructed, look awesome and smell great. I missed the sale but it was worth the $40. I will be buying more of these for sure.
> 
> It's ok to leave the bundle in the cello right? It's just like the cello used on individual cigars correct?
> 
> :smoke:


Shouldn't be a problem. glad you enjoy 'em.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

yea you can leave them bundled. nothing wrong with it, IMHO, i like it better because it helps keep them safe being that they dont have individual cellos, theres less chance of them getting messed up being moved around.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I forgot to post about the cigar today when I was smoking it. Had some company at work and just sat around and smoked it with them 

Anyways,

I dry boxed for a good 18 hours, and still got that wet grass in the first 1/2 inch or so, but no big deal, it was definitely less pronounced, but I didnt mind it too much anyways.

The rest of the cigar was great as usual, and I nubbed that one as well too. 

I burned a rocky patel 99 as well, and I honestly think that the bundled stick was better!

This is a good deal, even at 40 bucks! 

I will definitely have to get some more when these run out

Thanks again for the recommendation!

Jim


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Got a bundle of 25 today. I'm letting them rest, but first impressions are A+... Wonderful smell, great construction, looks like an awesome cigar.

If I don't bury them at the bottom of my cooler I'm going to constantly want to smoke them!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea just goes to show.....

Funny, i took the band off my RP connecticut 99 when I started smoking it, and I took a good look at the naked stick..

The Alvarez bundled stick actually looked and was constructed better than the RP 99....

Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Is there any other brand you can compare it to? or any other specific cigar?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmm... nah not really. Taste was similar to that rocky patel 99 I smoked, at like 1/10 the price 

I liked the bundle stick better though, had a more complex flavor that the patel 1999. I smoked the 99 today on purpose, just to compare it to the alvarez bundle smoke. Im glad I did that, it put things into perspective for me (at least for a daily smoke)

Tasted a lot like a nub connecticut as well. I dont know what kind of wrapper is on this cigar but it looks and tastes like a connecticut wrapper to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

What kind of notes does it have? is it medium or full bodied?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> Hmmm... nah not really. Taste was similar to that rocky patel 99 I smoked, at like 1/10 the price
> 
> I liked the bundle stick better though, had a more complex flavor that the patel 1999. I smoked the 99 today on purpose, just to compare it to the alvarez bundle smoke. Im glad I did that, it put things into perspective for me (at least for a daily smoke)
> 
> Tasted a lot like a nub connecticut as well. I dont know what kind of wrapper is on this cigar but it looks and tastes like a connecticut wrapper to me.


Interesting. It didn't remind me as much of a Conn. wrapper. I was thinking more medium color with medium strength. My best assessment was a half brother of DPG. Some spice, but not nearly as much as he blends into his cigars. It is Nicaraguan, so it has those flavors found in Nic. sticks. I just pulled one out to inspect it again. Man do they smell good! I've had them a week and the aroma has improved immensely. Didn't expect that.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Eric, your definitely right, it looks darker than a conn wrapper, but the taste of it very much reminded me of a connecticut.

The smoke is definitely medium bodied, probably cuz of the nic. fillers, but I dunno that wrapper really reminded me of the connies Ive smoked...

And yea, they smell great man! Im really glad I bought this bundle  Just took 20 out of the freezer this morning, I only 1 left from the 5er I put aside!

Dave, notes are wet grass in the first 1/2 to 1/4 inch 

After that man, it smokes just like a 5-10 Nicaraguan cigar! 

I cant nail the flavor, but its very much nicaraguan, there is cedar, a little spice, a bit of coffee bean flavor.... 

Jim


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

gee... i would like to sample a few of those sticks...


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

i'm on the other side of the country, so shipping might be a little higher and it might take longer, but if no one wants to send you a sampler, hit me up.

it's a pretty good smoke, i'll smoke one right now and report my findings. :biggrin:


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't swing a bundle right now, but im very interested. These supposedly good cigars for the price of a Garcia Y Vega is appealing so if anyone knows where i can get a few I sure would appreciate it!


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

only about half done right now, but i'll post what i've got out of it so far.

first couple puffs: very floral, after that, wood with floral. not really any specific wood or floral flavors. at the middle of the first third it starts to get very smooth with a creamy texture. flavors are very clean with no sharp flavors, easy to retrohale with little to no burn. no real spice to speak of, more of a numbing spice.

second third: some cocoa coming into the background fallowed by citrus, not chocolate, but a flavor of raw cocao. starting to taste a little anise and leather with a little spice, just a mix of all the flavors above in varying degrees depending on puff, with wood still in the background.

you can really taste the quality of water used to water these leaves, leaving a very clean taste. if you've ever drank pure rain water compared with bottled or municipal water you can taste the difference.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

last third, more of the same, flavors are more intensified.

all in all, a good cigar, certainly the best ~$1 cigar i've ever had.

taste: 7.5/10


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

If you guys are interested in trying these, let me know. I have no problem selling you a few. Just PM me. If I run out, I'll just order another bundle.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just ordered my 2nd bundle. If they are this good rott I could only imagine how good they are with a bit of age. I've only been smoking for 6 months and this is the only cigar I have bought a 2nd time. YMMV. :smoke:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Hell yea man, I burned one today on the golf course! 

Its a great smoke, plus if it gets destroyed on the course, i dont care!!

Might buy more just for golf

Jim


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i have smoked about 7 so far (give or take one) and i have two with me today (at school) didnt get to smoke this morning like usual, so i will just smoke one today (after lunch) but they really are a good smoke, i want to buy more to put aside for a year or two to see how they do with some rest, at this rate my 25 will be gone my the end of march.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> i have smoked about 7 so far (give or take one) and i have two with me today (at school) didnt get to smoke this morning like usual, so i will just smoke one today (after lunch) but they really are a good smoke, i want to buy more to put aside for a year or two to see how they do with some rest, at this rate my 25 will be gone my the end of march.


Same here, smoked my 8th one today. Glad I bought another bundle, I'll probably buy a few more bundles as I get the cash. So far they have all burned well and have a great draw. Hope they don't run out of these anytime soon. :smoke:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

I've aquired one of these (compliments of StogieJim) so I hope it lives up to its reputation! Should I age it at all?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I've aquired one of these (compliments of StogieJim) so I hope it lives up to its reputation! Should I age it at all?


I say rest it a day or so and then smoke it. I am pretty sure it'll live up to the hype.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> I say rest it a day or so and then smoke it. I am pretty sure it'll live up to the hype.


The only problem with that is know im gonna spend more money lol. Not too much of a problem though


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

It will definitely live up to the hype!

Jim


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

well, sometimes this happens, and its a bummer... my smoking routine is that i smoke 1-3 cigars during the week (not counting school days) and then i smoke two a day on school days (2 days a week) for a total of 5-7 cigars a week, after the first 3 sticks or so, i decided in my head to make them more or less my school smokes, as thats 4 a week right there, anyway, i was at school yesterday, pulled one out got it lit and cut, pretty stoked for my smoke, as i am every time i smoke, and.........

well.........

it didnt just take like "wet grass" it tasted like wet grass that was wet because a camel decided to piss on it, i dont know why, but for some reason, i pressed on, thinking this was a fluke and it would get better. it was so bad, i honestly started wondering to myself, what are the chances that, somewere between being a leave on a plant in a field, and being rolled into a cigar, a monkey sneaked over to it and pissed on it, then started a game with other monkey friends, to see who could piss on it the most times without getting cought..... why oh why did i keep smoking this? still, i pressed on, it got to were the smoke comming off of it even smelled bad, finally, past 1/2 through the stick, it started getting better, but still not good, i tossed it, but not before it started tasting like someone dunked it it a bad cologne.

i guess there's always a bad apple, i just smoked it.



[email protected] said:


> The only problem with that is know im gonna spend more money lol. Not too much of a problem though


not this month, but april, or may, if you want to either spit a bundle, or better yet, get a whole bundle and save on shipping, let me know, we can split a bundle, or just place our orders togeather and save a couple bucks on shipping. not gonna happen in march though. just had to get my wife a new phone and had to rebuild my drums (brakes) for my car.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

Eric was kind enough to sell me a 5er. And I must say, I enjoy the cigar. It's quite nice, I would say I would purchase more in the future.

I did pick up on a little bit of that hay/grass but it was very minimal and only from time to time. Would love to see how age treats these.

Thanks again Eric, and good find!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

gibson_es said:


> well, sometimes this happens, and its a bummer... my smoking routine is that i smoke 1-3 cigars during the week (not counting school days) and then i smoke two a day on school days (2 days a week) for a total of 5-7 cigars a week, after the first 3 sticks or so, i decided in my head to make them more or less my school smokes, as thats 4 a week right there, anyway, i was at school yesterday, pulled one out got it lit and cut, pretty stoked for my smoke, as i am every time i smoke, and.........
> 
> well.........
> 
> ...


yea sounds good, Ill hit you up in april.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

They're on sale again....

25 for 20.....


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

BKDW said:


> They're on sale again....
> 
> 25 for 20.....


I was just going to say this!

I smoked one last night that only had about 6 months rest on it... These are GREAT cigars for the money.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Checked out the link and they are currently $40


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

JGIORD said:


> Checked out the link and they are currently $40


Cigars, Humidors, Cigar Cutters, Lighters and Cigar Accessories - CUBAN CRAFTERS


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Ok now im confused the original link went to the corto robusto size 4 5/8 x 50. This link show robusto at 5 x 50 are they the same smoke.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

JGIORD said:


> Ok now im confused the original link went to the corto robusto size 4 5/8 x 50. This link show robusto at 5 x 50 are they the same smoke.


Nice catch. From what I can tell, they are not the same cigars - the Corto Habano looks to be entirely different.

Though at $20, the robustos that are on sale are probably just as good of a deal.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I've had both, and they are not the same. The ones on sale are much milder smokes. Close in flavor, but no cigar. A very good deal if you like the mild to medium range in smokes.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

OK. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Hope theubstay on sale til the 11th. I just gave one to a fellow botl. Cant wait to here back on his thoughts.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Just thought I'd bring this back from the dead 

I purchased these as soon as OP mentioned it. 

Going through the cooler last night and found about 15 of them  Completely forgot I had these still.

This means they have over a year on them now.

Can't wait to fire one up this weekend!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> Just thought I'd bring this back from the dead
> 
> I purchased these as soon as OP mentioned it.
> 
> ...


Now I'm curious. Mine are long long long gone. Please let us know how they aged.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Will do Eric 

I'm really looking forward to burning one now!


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm curious too. Just read-through this thread and would like to know how these age before I pull the trigger on them... But might anyway because everyone has talked them up so much. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I actually have a Tony Alvarez with about 14 months on it...I think I might fire it up soon also.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Brian let us know how they are!

I plan on setting flame to one either tomorrow night or sometime saturday.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I am very curious.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, 

I set flame to one on saturday.

It wasn't great, but wasn't horrible either. It was VERY one dimensional. I think that time hurt these smokes actually.

It started out super sour, and I was praying it wasn't gonna taste like that the whole time as it was the only smoke I had brought with me. Thankfully that only lasted about 5 minutes, but the rest of the smoke tasted like an RP Conny.....

Very one noted and nothing to write home about. Oh well. Its a great stick for the price still. I brought it disc golfing with me and enjoyed it thoroughly


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

On an off note, I was going through the cooler later that evening and came across two 5 vegas classic robustos, with about 1 year and 2 months on them.

Now that was a great smoke. Time was good to those cigars


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> On an off note, I was going through the cooler later that evening and came across two 5 vegas classic robustos, with about 1 year and 2 months on them.
> 
> Now that was a great smoke. Time was good to those cigars


Thanks for the report.
Better fresh is what it is...

Interesting take on the Classic...I will smoke some more. I have some over 2 years old. I will see what they have to offer.

RG for you, sir.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha, thanks Manny 

Yea, let me know how you like the 5Vegas Classic's with that much time on them.

I really enjoyed that one


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

my uncle called me last night, told me he ordered some tony alvarez cigars. i was telling him about these, as best as i could remember. told him i would try and find the cigar and send him a link... but it seems there no longer on the website. has anyone else seen them? page two states that they were 4 5/8 by 50, corto robusto. any help or knowledge here would be great!


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

gibson_es said:


> my uncle called me last night, told me he ordered some tony alvarez cigars. i was telling him about these, as best as i could remember. told him i would try and find the cigar and send him a link... but it seems there no longer on the website. has anyone else seen them? page two states that they were 4 5/8 by 50, corto robusto. any help or knowledge here would be great!


I ordered a bundle of robustos that was on sale marked as "medium" during a sale via email a few weeks ago. I'm assuming that they must be out of stock since they haven't charged my card or shipped.


----------

